# Yao'd O&w



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gents

Firstly apologies for my lack of contribution of late. Work has been manic, (we've been taken over!) and although I've been by for a browse just about every day, I've not had time to chip in. Have been wearing my RLT16 alot recently and the other one that has been getting alot of wrist time is the O&M I got from John, (JoT). How on earth he ever managed to let it go I'll never know as its a really lovely watch to behold "in the flesh" and has a cracking easy to glance dial/hand combo.

Several non WIS colleagues have made "thats nice, what is it?" comments, and I even ended up taking it off my wrist for a fellow train commuter to have a look at the other day!










I'm currently rather liking it on this Morellato croc style strap. A bit of a polish with some Wheelers now and again keeps it nice and supple and very comfy on the wrist.

Having seen the "specials" that Roy has been making recently based around the M Series watches, I can only but confirm that these are a cracking watch, and this one's certainly not going near Sales Corner any time soon!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch and strap. I have an M5. A lot of cracking watch for little money. Prefer the original dials on these


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks fabulous on that strap r1ch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

r1ch said:


> How on earth he ever managed to let it go I'll never know as its a really lovely watch to behold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have asked myself the same question Rich!

Especially when I buy another a few months later!










Hope the take-over went well.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

The M series look great with Yao dials & hands - I think they look better than the original stick & ball hands. I just wish they were availble in the UK...


----------



## negatron (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow! that looks great! Where did the cool plain dial come from?

Erm... can someone fill me in on what the stick and ball hands look like?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi.. The dial and hand set are produced in the US by a chap by the name of Bill Yao. I won't post a link to his site here, but if you google his name you'll find it easy enough. There's a wide variety of dial/hand combinations on there that should satisfy your curiosity. Its an interesting site to have a browse around. Thanks for the positive comment BTW









Best

Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT's bought another M6 ....







.... now what dial to use


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that s a nice watch Rich, the strap really looks good on it


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Phil, I'm really pleased with the combo.

JoT - I think you got it right the first time







.. I suppose the only thing might be a non date dial, (and no cyclops), for an arguably more ballanced look. I have to admit though I find the date feature useful. I think Bill does a 3-6-9 explorer dial that also looks pretty smart... Don't start me off!.. only today I costed up a 007 off his site, came to $415 plus shipping. Must resist....


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Mmmm...the M4 with Yao Type 1 dial and sword hands I bought from Jacob via sales forum barely gets any time away from my wrist. Running at ~ +2 secs per day helps









Played with the original bracelet, various straps and find that the black nato is perfect - totally functional tool.

Omega's of various ages no longer see the light of day, apart from a stainless '53 Seamaster bumper with croc strap which gets worn for special events & my wife has claimed the elliptical Dynamic for her own usage.


----------

